# [V] Alle Star Wars X-Wing Bücher inkl Kommando Han Solo - und viele weitere Bücher!



## RickSkywalker (15. August 2011)

*[V] Alle Star Wars X-Wing Bücher inkl Kommando Han Solo - und viele weitere Bücher!*

Liebe Star Wars-Fans!

  Da ich weiß, dass hier einiger Sammler unter euch sind, die sicherlich an meinem Angebot interessiert sind, wollte ich euch das einfach mal präsentieren. 
  So bin ich beispielsweise noch im Besitz der begehrten kompletten (!) Star Wars X-Wing-Reihe. Natürlich alles auf deutsch und in gutem Zustand.

  Folgende Bücher und Buchpakete verkaufe ich:

Die gesamte X-Wing-Reihe: Teile 1-9, inkl Kommando Han Solo!
Obi-Wan Kenobi und die Biodroiden by Steven Barnes
Labyrinth des Bösen by James Luceno
Flucht der Rebellen by Peter Schweighofer
Jedi-Akademie-Trilogie 1-3 by Kevin J. Anderson
Thrawn-Trilogie 1-3 by Timothy Zahn
Kopfgeld auf Han Solo + Han Solos Abenteuer + Der Kampf des Jedi + Palast der dunklen Sonnen
Die Kopfgeldjäger-Trilogie 1-3 by K.W. Jeter
Darth Maul: Der Schattenjäger + Der letzte Jedi: Auf verlorenem Posten + Das Vermächtnis der Jedi


  Liebe Grüße
Rick


----------



## Enisra (16. August 2011)

Frage: Verkaufst du auch Einzelne oder nur als Paket, weil von der X-Wing Büchern fehlen mir nur noch die letzen 4 ab Gespensterstaffel


----------



## RickSkywalker (16. August 2011)

Ich verkaufe die nur als Paket,  sorry.


----------



## Exar-K (16. August 2011)

Wie kann man nur seine SW Bücher verkaufen.


----------



## RickSkywalker (19. August 2011)

Ich habe halt einfach keinen Platz mehr für so viele Stücke ^^


----------



## RickSkywalker (21. August 2011)

Heute ist die letzte Chance, allen Fans sei dies noch einmal wärmstens empfohlen!


----------

